# No More Excuses



## Patrick Salerno (Apr 6, 2009)

The definitions of Motivaton and Dedication:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wPOKVnRlB0c


----------



## Harry Keely (Aug 26, 2009)

Not a dog sport fan at the same time to each their own and as long as you are working your dog its admirable in my eyes, but him and the dog I think both deserve alot of respect. So I say Patrick excellent video and your right no more excuses.


----------



## Patrick Salerno (Apr 6, 2009)

Harry Keely said:


> Not a dog sport fan at the same time to each their own and as long as you are working your dog its admirable in my eyes, but him and the dog I think both deserve alot of respect. So I say Patrick excellent video and your right no more excuses.


Thanks Harry!


----------



## Al Curbow (Mar 27, 2006)

Very nice job and a big kudos to the handler and the people that helped him.

Harry, are you just into "real" dogs? How about some video?


----------



## Patrick Salerno (Apr 6, 2009)

Al Curbow said:


> Very nice job and a big kudos to the handler and the people that helped him.
> 
> Harry, are you just into "real" dogs? How about some video?


As long as they are working line dogs, they are fine by me! After all the name of this forum id working dog foum, not show dog forum.


----------



## Skip Morgart (Dec 19, 2008)

Patrick Salerno said:


> The definitions of Motivaton and Dedication:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wPOKVnRlB0c


I heard from a good source that this same guy trialed that same dog to at least a SchH2. I'm not kidding.


----------



## Edward Egan (Mar 4, 2009)

Skip Morgart said:


> I heard from a good source that this same guy trialed that same dog to at least a SchH2. I'm not kidding.


 
Skip, I think your a little behind the times. The video I believe shows him doing a SCh III. :lol:

What a great JOB!!!


----------



## Patrick Salerno (Apr 6, 2009)

Yes it is a SchHIII and it was looked pretty damn good if you ask me!!!


----------



## Harry Keely (Aug 26, 2009)

Al Curbow said:


> Very nice job and a big kudos to the handler and the people that helped him.
> 
> Harry, are you just into "real" dogs? How about some video?


Some dogs are sporty, some are worthy for the streets and war and some might even be adaptable for all, some are dust collectors, but thats not for you and I to decide for every dog out there that we cant see.Al all working dogs are real dogs- just different degrees of realism, its just with my location of living and preference of training and quality that there is no sport clubs otherwise I would probally consider PSA or ring. Unable for video but we always have a open door policy to visitors Al, thats about the best I can do for you. We are unable to take pics or video at the location / property of where we train sorry pal. Otherwise I would have absolutely no problem posting stuff of myself or other dogs.


----------



## Al Curbow (Mar 27, 2006)

Harry,
Can't you take some video somewhere else? Do you always train at the same place? I'm not breaking balls, I just like to see what folks are talking about since there's such a divide in how we all look at and interpret dogs. There seems to be a lot of (not talking about you) folks that comment on videos all the time and are incapable of posting a single one themselves, i don't understand that. Lets see some training videos!!!! Good and bad, isn't that how training goes?


----------



## Harry Keely (Aug 26, 2009)

Al Curbow said:


> Harry,
> Can't you take some video somewhere else? Do you always train at the same place? I'm not breaking balls, I just like to see what folks are talking about since there's such a divide in how we all look at and interpret dogs. There seems to be a lot of (not talking about you) folks that comment on videos all the time and are incapable of posting a single one themselves, i don't understand that. Lets see some training videos!!!! Good and bad, isn't that how training goes?


Honestly no not really it was hard enough for me to get my friend who owns the land for tactical training to let us use the property and not charge us for it. He was pretty skeptable of us training bite dogs even though he owns a mali and GSD himself go figure right. He made us do up a big no hold harmless and a big contract for do's and don'ts hes very old school retired marine with some glitches LOL, but luckily enough he open his property to us and I don't want to disrespect his wishes in any way or form. We had a few members that were working dogs at schools and parks and were pretty much chased from location to location ( not worth it ). Now they come to the property and can train with a piece of mind and relaxation.

Sorry got off track Al, I had this discussion / argument with him and he told me this is the way or this is no club Harry. So I guess that sums it up in a hand bag LOL.


----------



## Greg Whelehan (Dec 1, 2008)

Harry Keely said:


> Honestly no not really it was hard enough for me to get my friend who owns the land for tactical training to let us use the property and not charge us for it. He was pretty skeptable of us training bite dogs even though he owns a mali and GSD himself go figure right. He made us do up a big no hold harmless and a big contract for do's and don'ts hes very old school retired marine with some glitches LOL, but luckily enough he open his property to us and I don't want to disrespect his wishes in any way or form. We had a few members that were working dogs at schools and parks and were pretty much chased from location to location ( not worth it ). Now they come to the property and can train with a piece of mind and relaxation.
> 
> Sorry got off track Al, I had this discussion / argument with him and he told me this is the way or this is no club Harry. So I guess that sums it up in a hand bag LOL.


Come on Harry, there has to be some where you can get video's of your dogs working. How about your yard (this way no one can chases you off) ? Doesn't have to be anything fancy...... We all just want to see your dogs working.


----------



## Harry Keely (Aug 26, 2009)

Greg Whelehan said:


> Come on Harry, there has to be some where you can get video's of your dogs working. How about your yard (this way no one can chases you off) ? Doesn't have to be anything fancy...... We all just want to see your dogs working.


Greg to me you won't get a real feel for someones dog on their personal property you know that I'm sure. You can get the crapper to look like a good dog because of its territorial comfortability level to me thats not getting a real feel for someones dogs and when and if I am able to get it I want it to look somewhat good to the public eye LOL. Not saying I'm going to do some big spectacular video with effects and music but I want the raw footage to look quality and not fixed. Don't anybody take this personally but websites and video and pics are at the bottom of the junk list for me to do and are far from priority for me. But thats me though it doesn't mean that the stuff I mentioned isn't important and nice to have I just don't have extra time really to mess with that kinda stuff. Sad part of it all is my wife's cousin is a web builder and has offered to build one for equipment as well as one for the dogs and I told her I don't feel like talking to her and going back and forth over designing it even though its been offered free to me. Just not into adding extra headaches for all the ones I have already.


----------



## Greg Whelehan (Dec 1, 2008)

Harry,
What's the name of this thread, lol?????? We don't care if your dogs have home advantage we just want to see your type of dogs.
I've worked my dogs and clients dogs on their home fields and then else where and there is not much difference in them in my opinion.


----------



## Skip Morgart (Dec 19, 2008)

Edward Egan said:


> Skip, I think your a little behind the times. The video I believe shows him doing a SCh III. :lol:
> 
> What a great JOB!!!


Sorry about that, and I must have confused it with another video I had watched of the BH.


----------



## Harry Keely (Aug 26, 2009)

Greg Whelehan said:


> Harry,
> What's the name of this thread, lol?????? We don't care if your dogs have home advantage we just want to see your type of dogs.
> I've worked my dogs and clients dogs on their home fields and then else where and there is not much difference in them in my opinion.


Your right LOL on the name of this thread, your pretty smooth there Greg. Alright when I find time to wipe my own butt I will get videos ( It will proballly be in my own yard, but will try not to), when I do you will be the first person I let know. Thats the best I can do fella. Word of advice and not being sarcastic when I say this but don't hold your breath fella.


----------

